# I Went to Bristol Today



## brianx (Aug 24, 2007)

I had to go to Culpeper's to get some foot-soothing cream. What a lovely city it is. The sun was shining and I could have been in Amsterdam at times what with the lovely cyclists and buildings. You've got a beach as well where did that come from? Well done Bristol my favourite English city.


----------



## JTG (Aug 24, 2007)

you're very welcome

thank you, come again


----------



## big eejit (Aug 24, 2007)

Glad you enjoyed your visit. And appreciated our lovely cyclists - as a Bristol cyclist myself.


----------



## Geri (Aug 25, 2007)

Thanks, Brian. Where's Culpepers?


----------



## brianx (Aug 25, 2007)

Geri said:
			
		

> Thanks, Brian. Where's Culpepers?


On that big hill on the way to Clifton, you know where there's lots of pubs and clothes/bike shops restuarants etc. It's where all the groovy people go (and me). It sells lotions that are produced in Bath. My best mate has just had a baby and loves their foot cream and she needs a bit of TLC.


----------



## xenon (Aug 26, 2007)

Park Street?

Full of cunts.


----------



## Geri (Aug 26, 2007)

xenon_2 said:
			
		

> Park Street?
> 
> Full of cunts.



You're so right.


----------



## brianx (Aug 26, 2007)

Geri said:
			
		

> You're so right.


Nice cunts though Geri.


----------



## rhys gethin (Aug 27, 2007)

brianx said:
			
		

> I had to go to Culpeper's to get some foot-soothing cream. What a lovely city it is. The sun was shining and I could have been in Amsterdam at times what with the lovely cyclists and buildings. You've got a beach as well where did that come from? Well done Bristol my favourite English city.



Lovely city, but full of Bristolians!   Nowhere's perfect.


----------



## xenon (Aug 27, 2007)

Dirty London chuck outs like myself as well though.


----------



## JTG (Aug 27, 2007)

rhys gethin said:
			
		

> Lovely city, but full of Bristolians!   Nowhere's perfect.



full of bloody taffs as well but you don't hear me complaining


----------



## rhys gethin (Aug 27, 2007)

JTG said:
			
		

> full of bloody taffs as well but you don't hear me complaining



No - nobody'll hear you for them complaining - with bloody good reason.


----------



## JTG (Aug 27, 2007)

rhys gethin said:
			
		

> No - nobody'll hear you for them complaining - with bloody good reason.



nonsense - our treatment of refugees from the third world nation next door is very humane I think you'll find


----------



## brianx (Aug 27, 2007)

big eejit said:
			
		

> Glad you enjoyed your visit. And appreciated our lovely cyclists - as a Bristol cyclist myself.


The cyclists are very brave BE. The traffic's bloody scary.


----------



## Meltingpot (Aug 27, 2007)

Haven't been to Bristol since 1993, but from College Green up the hill to Clifton Down and up Whiteladies Road it's nice IMO.


----------



## Geri (Aug 28, 2007)

JTG said:
			
		

> full of bloody taffs as well but you don't hear me complaining



Especially if you go to the Mall.  

Anyone would think they didn't have shops in Wales.


----------



## rhys gethin (Aug 28, 2007)

JTG said:
			
		

> nonsense - our treatment of refugees from the third world nation next door is very humane I think you'll find



No - I did not find it so:  the urban turmut-chomping peasantry - when I learned more-or-less to understand them - were grossly ill-mannered, the beer was piss and there were only two kinds of cheese.   Otherwise it was all right, perhaps.


----------



## JTG (Aug 28, 2007)

ah I see. you went to Bath by mistake


----------



## JoePolitix (Aug 28, 2007)

It's the landed gentry of North Somerset you've got to look out for. Its these fuckers that keep returning Liam Fox to Parliament.


----------



## rhys gethin (Aug 28, 2007)

JTG said:
			
		

> ah I see. you went to Bath by mistake


----------



## JTG (Aug 28, 2007)

JoePolitix said:
			
		

> It's the landed gentry of North Somerset you've got to look out for. Its these fuckers that keep returning Liam Fox to Parliament.



Well to be fair I'd return him there as well, wouldn't want him hanging around where I live


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 28, 2007)

I was there last Tuesday, first time too, seemed alright, very friendly people I found...


----------



## Isambard (Aug 28, 2007)

JTG said:
			
		

> Well to be fair I'd return him there as well, wouldn't want him hanging around where I live



Bloody typical, dump all your rubbish down our way!


----------



## JTG (Aug 28, 2007)

Isambard said:
			
		

> Bloody typical, dump all your rubbish down our way!



well if you will choose to live surrounded by Tories...


----------



## Isambard (Aug 28, 2007)

and the Welsh on one side as well. So sorry.


----------



## JoePolitix (Aug 29, 2007)

Bristol is the last bastion of resistance. We're like that renegade Gaulish village in the Asterix adventures.


----------



## Iam (Aug 29, 2007)

If so, where's my magic potion, eh?


----------



## JoePolitix (Aug 29, 2007)

You don't get any cos you fell into the cauldron as a young boy.


----------



## Iam (Aug 29, 2007)

*wants magic potion*


----------



## JoePolitix (Aug 29, 2007)

How many times have we gone over this Iamix?


----------



## Iam (Aug 29, 2007)

JoePolitix said:
			
		

> How many times have we gone over this Iamix?



Heh


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 30, 2007)

So then, whats this Bristol place really like?

I mean _really_ like..thinking about visiting myself next time I get a break...


----------



## Isambard (Aug 30, 2007)

It's really vibrant and cool Fizzer. If you are looking for a sophisticated contenprary cafe-bar for a relaxing frappucino with the girls after touring the local boutiques I recommend the Barley Mow!


----------



## Iam (Aug 30, 2007)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> So then, whats this Bristol place really like?
> 
> I mean _really_ like..thinking about visiting myself next time I get a break...



It's quite nice, really.

But I'd avoid the area called "Hartcliffe", if I were you...


----------



## Isambard (Aug 30, 2007)

<JTG mode>

Stay north of the river!

</JTG Mode>


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 30, 2007)

Isambard said:
			
		

> It's really vibrant and cool Fizzer. If you are looking for a sophisticated contenprary cafe-bar for a relaxing frappucino with the girls after touring the local boutiques I recommend the Barley Mow!



Oh great thanks, think I may give it a shot at the weekend...The Barlow Mow you say? Do they serve food at all? Nothing heavy, perhaps a local delicacy?


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 30, 2007)

Iam said:
			
		

> It's quite nice, really.
> 
> But I'd avoid the area called "Hartcliffe", if I were you...



"Hartcliffe"  

Never heard of it...is it avoidable? I mean what if I stumble across it by accident...is it close to the main part of Bristol? What in particular should I look out for...or do you mean it's one of those jumped up, posh expensive touristy areas trying to be all cosmo like?


----------



## Isambard (Aug 31, 2007)

Hugsatchababe!  




			
				fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Do they serve food at all? Nothing heavy, perhaps a local delicacy?



Disco biscuits and corn beef hash are probably on the menu.

Hartcliffe yesterday:


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 31, 2007)

Isambard said:
			
		

> It's really vibrant and cool Fizzer. If you are looking for a sophisticated contenprary cafe-bar for a relaxing frappucino with the girls after touring the local boutiques I recommend the Barley Mow!



They shined the tiles the other week.


----------



## Isambard (Aug 31, 2007)

They don't make pubs like that any more!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 31, 2007)

Which Bristol was this? Doesn't sound like any I know.


----------



## Isambard (Aug 31, 2007)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Which Bristol was this? Doesn't sound like any I know.



Ahhhh, you have to follow the magic ley lines to go to the other dimension of Bristol innit.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 31, 2007)

Obviously. 

Looks quite sexy on that picture.


----------



## Geri (Aug 31, 2007)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> They shined the tiles the other week.



And they've washed the net curtains! They are now white instead of brown.


----------



## JTG (Aug 31, 2007)

Geri said:
			
		

> And they've washed the net curtains! They are now white instead of brown.



fuck's sake, even the Barley Mow's been gentrified


----------



## Isambard (Aug 31, 2007)

I wonder if you can still get dodgy fags in there now there's the smoking ban?


----------



## JTG (Aug 31, 2007)

Isambard said:
			
		

> I wonder if you can still get dodgy fags in there now there's the smoking ban?



think you have to go to the Shilling for that sort of thing tbh mate...


----------



## Isambard (Sep 3, 2007)

Heh heh, that didn't take you long did it mate?


----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 9, 2007)

Isambard said:
			
		

> Heh heh, that didn't take you long did it mate?



Euuuuw...you and JTG had a quickie I see... 

I WONT HAVE MY MATES SHEGGING EACH OTHER! 

It changes the dynamics!


----------



## Isambard (Sep 13, 2007)

Nah Jittug is too thin, girly and smooth for my taste!


----------

